# Proper Flag Disposal......................?



## Hooked Up

I have three (3) American flags that need to be "PROPERLY" disposed of. I live in Galveston County and work in the area of Fannin and the South Loop. Anybody know of a Boy Scout (or two, or three) that needs a merit badge for flag handling / disposal? VFW? I would really like to see this done properly. Thanks in advance, Guy


----------



## w_r_ranch

Any American Legion or VFW post will handle it. Most post offices are also collection points that will then turn them over to the local Legion/VFW post for disposal.


----------



## CatfishingHarry

*hookedup, you ole buzzard!!!!! ha ha*

this is catfishingharry, a long time ago, you and your familiy , we helped yall through 2cool post, moved yall from dickinson over to santa fe area, how the heck are yall? your daughters still raising them gerbils?, and your wife still work on computers every now an then?, remember my little one was in diapers back then, he is 7 now and in the boy scouts, he is a wolf now, if,n ya need to retire those true colors the right way, their troop knows how, and camping season weather will be better soon enough, we can handle your request if you like?, talk to you later catfishingharry


----------



## Hooked Up

Thank you! Again I'll shoot you a PM manana. It'll warm my heart to see the younger guys learn a valuable lesson. Tight lines, Guy


CatfishingHarry said:


> this is catfishingharry, a long time ago, you and your familiy , we helped yall through 2cool post, moved yall from dickinson over to santa fe area, how the heck are yall? your daughters still raising them gerbils?, and your wife still work on computers every now an then?, remember my little one was in diapers back then, he is 7 now and in the boy scouts, he is a wolf now, if,n ya need to retire those true colors the right way, their troop knows how, and camping season weather will be better soon enough, we can handle your request if you like?, talk to you later catfishingharry


----------



## pesurf

*FLAG DISPOSAL*

I received 3 flags recently from a neighbor/teacher. She asked me the same. I was also thinking VFW/American Legion for propper disposal.

I discussed this on a helo flight with my pilot & who's also our base morale / MWR officer (fhe's a former ARMY Pilot who previously served in Afghanistan & now flies with the USCG)

He briefed me that if the flags were not shredded, and had any bit of life left in them. I could take them to the Post Office and they would no-cost ship them overseas to a unit.

What I ended up doing was after getting word that a fellow Chief's son recently enlisted in the Army and was headed overseas for his 1st deployment. I mailed them to him to give to his boy to carry over and fly with pride. My MWR officer reports that these are highly appreciated by the troops.

:flag:
Helo Swimmer Chief
USCG Air Sta Corpus


----------



## Worm Drowner

The Elks lodges have a special day set aside for proper flag disposal. There are lodges in Galveston, Kemah, Pearland, El Campo, Stafford (Houston), Katy (my lodge), Clute and Liberty.

You can find addresses at http://www.elks.org/lodges/


----------

